# re-aquascaping - fish in or out?



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Nearly ready to add some rocks and caves to my freshwater planted aquarium but am going to have to remove alot of plants and rebuild around the stones. Maybe redesign entire tank. I was thinking of redoing the substrate with a sand/soil under the gravel.. But nah i don't think i shall bother! 

anyway this is a stocked tank and i was wondering if it would be less stressful to remove the fish then rescape or to do it with them in?

stock is female betta, female pearl gourami, 6 harlequins, 3 panda corys (3 more soon) and a bn plec. I'm moderately concerned about accidently putting a stone on a corry!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are concerned, remove them all redo the tank then add back.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

If i decide to remove the fish whilst doing it would an acceptable method be to siphon tank water into the bucket i always use for water changes and then net the fish and put directly into bucket then when done net them back into tank and either return old water or use opportunity to put in fresh? Seems like it would be ok unless the betta jumped out


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes that would work. You can place some saran wrap or similar over the top of the bucket to ensure no one leaps to their doom.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Consider adding a heater to the bucket if they'll be out of the tank longer than an hour.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I put all of my fish in an ice chest with a lid while i did a change over. didn't need a heater though i added one and the temp got too hot. but they ended up fine. shut the heater off and cracked the lid. was nice and quiet in there and no one could jump out.


----------

